# Deutsche Tastatur beim Login

## gentoo_usr

Ich habe in der Konsole und unter KDM die deutschen Keymaps. Beim Anmeldebildschirm ist jedoch das "us" Keymap eingestellt

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das auf "de" ändern kann.

/etc/conf.d/keymaps ist auf "de-latin1"

In xorg.conf:

"XkbLayout" "de"

"XkbModel" "pc105"

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## franzf

Die conf.d/keymap kümmert sich nur um die Login-Konsolen, nicht den DM. Da ist X für zuständig. Entsprechend deines Treibers (input-keyboard, input-evdev) die xorg.conf anpassen.

Ich verwende evdev, zur Konfiguration des evdev liegt in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ die Datei 10-evdev.conf mit folgendem Inhalt für die keyboard-section:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option  "XkbLayout" "de(nodeadkeys)"

        Option  "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection
```

// edit:

Sry, deinen Mini-Auszug aus der xorg.conf hab ich übersehen  :Very Happy: 

Wenn das nicht funktioniert, hast du irgendwo nen Fehler. Kannst du mal sagen, welchen xf86-input-Treiber du fürs Keyboard verwendest und die komplette Section deiner xorg.conf posten? Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## gentoo_usr

Hallo hier mal die xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "TouchPad" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

	Option	    "XkbLayout" "de"

	Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "TouchPad"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	Option      "NoLogo" "true"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Und ich verwende folgenden Treiber:

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0

Dein Beispiel aus der .conf.d hab ich übernommen !

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## Yamakuzure

In deiner xorg.conf steht:

```
Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard0"

Driver "kbd" 
```

Also stellst du das Layout für "kbd" ein, nicht für evdev.

Bei einem modernen xorg-server sollte es so aussehen:

```
Section "InputClass" 

    Identifier  "keyboard-all_de" 

    Driver      "evdev" 

    Option      "XkbLayout"  "de" 

    Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" 

    MatchIsKeyboard "on" 

EndSection
```

Wichtig: InputClass, nicht InputDevice.

----------

## gentoo_usr

Also hab das mit dem "InputClass" versucht, jedoch funktioniert dann

"/etc/init.d/xdm restart" nichtmehr  :Sad: 

Hab ich da noch ein Versionsproblem ??

Hab mir die xorg.conf automatisch erstellen lassen !!

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also eigentlich brauchst du gar keine xorg.conf mehr, solange du kein spezielles Zeug, wie Dual-Screen, Synaptics-Einstellungen oder eben Tastaturlayouts benötigst. Und letztere brauchst du nur, wenn du einen Fenstermanager (wie OpenBox) verwendest, der keine eigenen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat.

Was steht denn in /var/log/Xorg.0.log drin wenn xdm nicht starten will? (egrep "(WW|EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log)

Edith merkt noch an: btw.: Ich habe ganz übersehen, dass du KDM benutzt.

Systemeinstellungen -> Anmeldebildschirm -> Sprache

Hier sollte "Deutsch (de)" ausgewählt sein.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Also eigentlich brauchst du gar keine xorg.conf mehr, solange du kein spezielles Zeug, wie ....
> 
> .....

 

Für proprietäre Grafik Treiber wie nvidia und fglrx wird afaik auch zwingend eine xorg.conf benötigt.

@gentoo_usr

Es liegt aktuell vermutlich an den nun unpassenden Einträgen in

Section "ServerLayout"

InputDevice "TouchPad" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Nimm die folgenden ungenutzten Einträge am besten auch noch mit raus:

```
Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard0"

Driver "kbd"

Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout" "de"

Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse0"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocol" "auto"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "TouchPad"

Driver "synaptics"

Option "SendCoreEvents"

Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

Option "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection
```

----------

## gentoo_usr

so hab mal nach deinem Stil auskommentiert... xdm startet nun auch, jedoch ist das layout-Problem immer noch vorhanden  :Sad: 

woran könnte es noch liegen ??

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich schau mal heute Abend zu Hause auf meinen Heim-Rechner. Ich hab da ne GeForce-Karte drin und verwende die nvidia-Treiber und alles, inklusive Login, ist brav auf deutsch. Mal schauen, wie es da aussieht.

btw.: Hast du in deine Systemeinstellungen geschaut auf welche Sprache kdm eingestellt ist?

----------

